

Grit Test - pspeter3
http://pspeter3.github.com/gritTest/
Based off the Grit test in the NYTimes. See the page for more information.
======
talicry
This is an interesting tool, do you have an explanation of what the scores
mean?

~~~
pspeter3
So it's based off the NYTimes article and the associated paper. I have been
trying to look for what exactly the terminology means but was not successful.
As mentioned in the article, it's meant to be a counter to the traditional GPA
as a measure of success

